# Beethoven's piano sonata op. 110 Ab-Major - set for orchestra



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

Hello, in the last 3 years I have found much joy in trying to put some of my favourite classical piano or chamber music into an orchestra form. I hope you' like it ...

Here I'd like to share with you Beethoven's piano sonata op. 110 Ab-Major 1st movement:

http://www.gerdprengel.de/Beeth_op110_I_orch.mp3 
http://www.gerdprengel.de/Beeth_op110_I_orch.pdf

Gerd


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

I listened to it in full. Very clever & nicely done. I particularly liked the use of the winds and the stereo effect of the first violins on the left giving way to the 2nd violins on the right somewhat like Stokowski did with his Bach orchestral transcriptions. I'm familiar enough with the challenge to know that putting this all together is harder than it may seem, at least when one is starting out. What hardware & software did you use?


----------



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

DaveM said:


> I listened to it in full. Very clever & nicely done....What hardware & software did you use?


Hi Dave, I am glad that you like it ... I don't use any special hardware/keyboards, all I need is the software Finale including the Garritan Personal orchestra with the Kontakt Player sounds.

Here now also the wonderful movements 2 and 3:

www.gerdprengel.de/Beeth_op110_II_orch.mp3 
www.gerdprengel.de/Beeth_op110_II_orch.pdf

www.gerdprengel.de/Beeth_op110_III_orch.mp3 
www.gerdprengel.de/Beeth_op110_III_orch.pdf

Enjoy especially the Finale with the expressive Arioso dolente and the Fugue ...


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

Interesting! Would love to hear this with a real orchestra.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Indeed very interesting, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

That was good, and I'm usually a person who hates solo and/or chamber music transformed into an orchestral entity. I'm very impressed; you have a talent and I hope you continue to progress.


----------



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

Thank you, this encourages me. I have done this with quite a few pieces and will share them with you (well-tempered piano and Art of fugue from Bach, piano works by Beethoven, Mozart, Mendelssohn...)


----------

